
Why Tesla Could Become the Next Apple - doener
http://fortune.com/2017/05/13/tesla-market-cap-apple/
======
aamederen
Popular, intelligent, charismatic CEO: Check Stylish, pricy, premium product:
Check Fanboys and Haters: In Progress...

